# Help needed please - laptop won't turn on!



## JDP (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all, any help would be greatly appreciated on this 

Basically, my Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo laptop isn't working. When I try to turn it on, it starts powering up for a couple of seconds and the lights on the front come on and the fans, then it stops working and everything turns off. I don't see anything on the screen. Didn't have time to try much this morning, but I'm hoping to have a look at it this evening.

It is possible that it's overheated, as my little bro's had it out in the sun yesterday. Might it be that the motherboard is fried? I've seen elsewhere online that it might be worth me trying to boot it up without the battery in?

If anyone has any helpful tips for what I should try, they'd be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!

EDIT: Other advice seemed to be to put it in the fridge then try it - could this work?!? The laptop had been off all night, so surely would aready be cool? Just maybe suffering from whatever damage was done by overheat (if that is, indeed, what happened?).


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 2, 2009)

Any type of thermal breakdown would normally occur after a period of time in operation (it basically reaches the temperature at which it fails and then......fails).

My guess is that it is detecting a problem during the self-check of the boot-up sequence. The fact that it is not indicating on-screen to you what actually is wrong would indicate something catastrophic (perhaps a battery failure, CPU failure, RAM failure etc.) 

If it makes any beep sounds, the number of these beeps usually indicates what the error is (if you have the info available on the beeps).

My advice would be to stop using it (repeated use could make the problem worse) and take it to a specialist.

PS Heat and batteries don't go well together so that might be a possibility


----------



## JDP (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers Foxbat, will have a tentative look at it this evening, but I've got the contact details of a local specialist on standby just in case...

Thanks!


----------

